# United Wildlife Cooperative Youth Turkey hunt



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I wanted to lead off this post by saying what a fantastic bunch of guys !!
My boy Jake was one of the lucky kids that had their names drawn. Let me tell you it was a FANTASTIC experience, for those of you that gripe and grumble and say things about this group, please SAVE IT. These are good guys all around and I couldnt thank them enough!!!! :O||:

Now after that being said lets get into the hunt.
We arrived about 7:30am Friday morning, then had a good breakfast and then went over safety did a little shooting and met the "Guides", we had the privilege of getting paired up with the one and only Tex-O-Bob, by the time the groups headed out Friday it was about 11:00, we went out and walked for a few hours, calling and looking for sign, but it was a no go (except we did see one hen high tailing it out of there), I think even Tex was getting a bit frustrated. We headed back to camp for a bit then headed out to several other areas, we didnt see or hear anything. We decided to head back to the first area and see if we could put the birds to bed, then head back in the morning and get them coming from the roost. well as we were driving up a dirt road accross a small Sagebrush flat, we saw a Tom hurry out the other side and into the ScrubOak. I and my boy thought for sure it was gone, but Tex just calmly put the truck in reverse and backed up a few hundred yards. we jumped out and circled back and around where we saw the Tom, we tucked in just on the transition edge between brush and Sage. Tex gave a call and no response, a few minutes went by, he tried again and we got back a faint gobble, They did this back and forth a couple times (I was in the trees a few yards back from my son and Tex) Tex leaned over and pointed out to my boy and said exactly where the Turkey would come out of the Sagebrush, my boy put his gun up on his knee. it unfolded Just like it was something on a hunting show, the Tom gave a last close gobble and came through EXACTLY where Tex thought it would, the bird froze for a split second as it saw the two of them (You could almost hear it curse) one shot to the head and the bird was down.

Now that I have talked almost as much as my boy, here are a couple pic.
[attachment=4:3h5v457c]Turkey pic 1.jpg[/attachment:3h5v457c]

[attachment=3:3h5v457c]Turkey pic 2.jpg[/attachment:3h5v457c]

[attachment=2:3h5v457c]turkey pic 4.jpg[/attachment:3h5v457c]

[attachment=1:3h5v457c]turkey pic 5.jpg[/attachment:3h5v457c]

[attachment=0:3h5v457c]turkey pic 6.jpg[/attachment:3h5v457c]

So again thanks not only to Tex (Darrin) but to EVERYONE including the other guides,hunters and good folks from United Wildlife Cooperative.

I couldnt be a prouder or happier dad !!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome hunt and a great bird congrats to your son! The bird is as big as him!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your son again on a fine looking bird. Im still laughing at his story and will be for some time.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

It was AWESOME having you guys at camp, and I couldn't be more proud to be involved to help a young hunter like Jake get such an awesome bird!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wally, first off let me just say it was a pleasure hunting with you and Jake. That little guy is a trooper. Never once did he get his spirits down when we weren't seeing anything. He just kept right up, maintained a positive attitude, and stayed in the game like a true hunter. His knowledge of the outdoors and woodsmanship skills at the tender age of 10 were equally as impressive. (He obviously has a good teacher!) What impressed me the most is how well he listened and trusted what I was telling him throughout the hunt. When it all came together and we had that tom coming in hard and fast he kept his cool and executed a perfect shot as if he'd done it a hundred times. I mean this kid has ice water in his veins! He didn't shake, twitch, or wiggle a muscle. Heck, he wasn't even breathing hard! I could tell he was pretty flabbergasted after the bird hit the dirt, but man, what a little stud! 8) I was so proud of him! And talk about a gratuitous, polite, respectful young man! Jake, you can be my hunting buddy any time!

I also snapped a few pics.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well done! What a great memory for everyone involved. 

I was walking back to the truck with my sons after another unsuccessful hunt when I received the photo. I showed my boys and they said that is "pretty cool". They also said that they need a better guide. Dang kids......


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

That's about how I'm feeling now too...


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Wally, we were all touched by Jacob and what transpired this past weekend both in the hunt and Jacob's re-telling of the story. It seemed to get just a tad bigger each time. That kids smile was so contagious. THAT is what the UWC youth turkey camp is supposed to be about and this weekend was no exception. Thanks for being a part of it!! 

Darin, Weasel, Dustin, and all the other guides and volunteers touched me as well with your generosity and willingness to donate your time and enthusiasm to do so is just so awesome to see. Those of you that know who this is behind the handle name know that I don't always express myself that well in person but know that I am in awe of your generosity and your talents. Each of you brought a little something to camp and it was better because you were there. 

Thank you so much all of you for being a part of our turkey camp this year!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is why I'm a member of UWC!!!! Awesome story fellas!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome bird, hunt replay and photos too. Ya can't beat that! Way to go guys.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

No question about it, this young hunter is going places in his life. Guner you and your wife have done an exceptional job raising him.
I agree with Bullsnot, this is a great bunch of guys and I loved working with them this weekend and look forward to the coming one as well. Kids bring a whole new dimension to hunting and for those of you who think your kids are too young to go out and be a part of it are sure missing a good thing. They don't have to be like Jake and carry a gun, but make them a part and they will be your hunting buddy when you are as old as me...mine was there!
Congratulations to both of you, that is one FINE bird!
And since this thread is about the UWC youth turkey hunt, go on their site and see the story there (I don't mean to be plugging my own stuff...Oh Hell yes I am..www.bearsbutt.com) ;-)


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

What an amazing weekend! My daughter was one of the lucky ones that had an opportunity to hunt this weekend, but her story goes a lot different than Jake's. We hunted hard for three days and saw lots of turkeys, but just couldn't put it together. She didn't even get a shot, but the guys there made her trip as fun as if she had shot a turkey. We had an amazing time and she is already asking about next year. I was worried that she would be down because of our luck but the guys with the UWC made it a blast, just like guner said, they are a bunch of top notch guys that do some great things and I cant thank them enough, and cant wait until next year so I can volunteer.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's awesome. 8)


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Darin I appreciate the kind words.............. I was letting Jake read the posts, he got his big grin and said he loved all you guys, then asked when we were going to go hunting with you again !! :lol: Thanks again for the good time.

Bears Butt awesome post and story on your site. It makes me proud that you guys put my boy in such a good light. Thanks again to Tye, Jason, Kelly and Everyone else. hope to see you guys next weekend, we will probably come up and help spot, Jake made it clear to me he has gotta keep an eye on competition to his big Tom braggin rights :lol:


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

This past weekend was a blast with the UWC and everyone else involved. Braydon and myself did not know what to expect and could not have imagined how awesome it turned out to be. The people were so friendly and the guides could not have been more determined. We are anxiously awaiting this upcoming weekend; we are really looking forward to seeing you all again


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

BigAuntB said:


> This past weekend was a blast with the UWC and everyone else involved. Braydon and myself did not know what to expect and could not have imagined how awesome it turned out to be. The people were so friendly and the guides could not have been more determined. We are anxiously awaiting this upcoming weekend; we are really looking forward to seeing you all again


I hiked that poor kids butt off, and I dare say he may have seen more birds than anybody! Lol...Glad you guys had fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like they had a trip of a lifetime nice job you guy's.


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

The second weekend of the UWC kids turkey hunt has come to an end; it was a sad feeling leaving camp thinking of it being over. My son and I had the time of our lives and are deeply appreciative of the friendships that were gained on this adventure. 

Thanks to everyone for the welcome and making things like this possible for kids. Everyone in my opinion had a great experience. The UWC is what it is all about and the people associated with it are like family; I feel like I have extended mine. Braydon tells me that we have some new uncles, cousins and another grandpa. Lucky us.

Braydon is still beaming and talking about his hunt and his success; he had not spoken a word for about twenty minutes on the way home when I asked: "What are you thinking about Son?" He just looked at me with a big smile. I said: "the hunt?" He just kept smiling and nodded his head and locked right back up until we arrived at home. Hooked? I think so. 

I still need to upload some pics and will have him guide me through the details of his experience and post it soon.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The really cool thing about your young man is the fact that he wanted to help others get their bird after his was on the ground! That shows a very caring attitude and willingness to go the extra mile.
I'm still downloading my pictures and I took a BUNCH! Thanks to everyone who was a part of this hunt...I can hardly wait until next year. I learned so much about turkey hunting these past two weekends and now it's time to put that new knowledge to work!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

this 2nd weekend was awesome again.congrats to both hunters that got there birds this weekend.cant wait tell next year.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys.... I apologize Jake and I didnt come back up and lend a hand this weekend, we had some family issues come up (love the inlaws !..... No really !)

Anyway Jake was in the dumps and felt bad he didnt help anyone else out. i told him not to worry, we would be doing much more with United WILDLIFE Cooperative.

He cant wait!! Thanks again EVERYONE, I try my best getting him out hunting but it's stuff like this that makes everlasting memories.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats to your boy for winning! That is great news, and even better to see the smile on his face.

Thanks UWC for working to hard to get kids out into the field. That is what its all about IMO


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! Another weekend at the UWC Youth Turkey Camp in the books! What a blast! Braydons hunt was a smoker! We got out of the truck, crossed a fence, walked two hundred yards, struck a close gobble, set up, and had two jakes sprint in with a death wish. Braydon picked out the biggest one with a double beard no less, and lowered the BOOM on him. He handled himself like a pro and made a perfect shot under fast action pressure. Couldn't be more proud of the little guy. 8) He didn't even break a sweat until he had to pack the bird out. If Shane hadn't hiked his narrow little butt all over hell and back the week before I'd say he didn't quite earn the bird he got. It took longer to drive to the spot we were hunting than it took to call those two birds in... :roll: Fun times!

I even got more "atmosphere" on my new slate call from Weasel Brand Game Calls!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We need pictures and stories of the other two birds that were killed!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Way to go to everybody involved. You couldn't have built a better memory for this young man.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> We need pictures and stories of the other two birds that were killed!


http://bearsbutt.com

I'm sure dad will have the whole story up there shortly.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

did another turkey get killed on sunday after I left ?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> did another turkey get killed on sunday after I left ?


Two more toms should have met their demise Sunday, but I'll leave the story to Tex-O-Bob or Shane


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The story is posted on bearsbutt.com


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Two more toms should have met their demise Sunday, but I'll leave the story to Tex-O-Bob or Shane


Pretty simple really. Shane's daughter didn't think 20 yards was close enough to kill one, and Cam had ants in her pants and couldn't hold still...


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB, You sure are hard on calls, :grin: but it makes my day to see these photos of successful hunts with the kids. 
Great going!!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

All my quality hunting stuff gets USED!8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Pretty simple really. Shane's daughter didn't think 20 yards was close enough to kill one, and Cam had ants in her pants and couldn't hold still...


Yep...Tex pretty much summed it up. Apparently calling in two toms within 20 yards that stand there for over a minute isn't good enough to shoot one. Lol. The good news is it gives us a great reason to go out and hunt again. :mrgreen:


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

*Braydon's Story*

So, Here is the story of the hunt according to Braydon aka Kickin Chickin:

Day one: Shane takes us down to the creek bottom with Newt following; we decide to split up and as Newt drives off we spot a group of Jakes heading up the hill towards Newt; we try the radio and it is dead; Honk! Gobble Gobble Gobble. We decide not to go after the Jakes and head up the road a bit. We walk the old Trappers loop road; Chickin says "Dad; I am not feeling well" Didn't look good either. We kept going until we could see the highway and hiked up to the ridge and ate lunch. We walked the ridge back down until we were above the truck then dropped off; had a sharpie fly up and scare us pretty bad. We went back to camp for dinner and to let our feet cool off. We then went to set up by a pond and got settled in where we thought some Toms would roost. Shane got a call and we headed back up the hill to go hit another spot. We went to the lookout and dropped off into the valley when we saw some turkeys cross a clearing. Kelly came along to help us out. When we got down there we saw two Toms and Shane and I took off after them; we were so close several times. there were some hens with them and I got to watch the two Toms fight; I thought they were going to kill each other! We didn't get close enough before it was getting dark.

Day 2: Went with Shane and Darin and set up under a tree for a few with henny penny. Nothing happened but cold feet. Went to the top of the ridge and followed it FOREVER until we heard a gobble; Shane and Darin made a plan and we headed into the trees. We finally got close enough to try to set up and couldn't get the Tom to come. Shane and I belly crawled as close as we could while Darin called. The big Tom finally got pretty close; I never practiced from laying down and was shaking from watching him strut; I shot but missed and shot again after he did a big hop. Oops! We almost got after him again. Shane and Darin saw another Tom on the way out but we could not get him to come in. Back to camp to eat. We went back out and went to a spot that had turkey tracks everywhere but still not feeling well and the walking was really not welcome. there was also no turkey talking; a little smooth talking and Shane was taking us road hunting (yeah!). We were driving down the road and saw a Huge tom with three hens and tried to sneak on them; got real close but the Tom slipped around a bush. Boy they walk fast. further down the canyon we saw a bunch of turkeys roosted in the trees by the creek. Instant plan for morning.

Day 3: Shane took us to set up above the roost; heard them come out then it was quiet anywhere by us. We saw 2 Toms on the hill when we peeked around the bush but they were heading up the hill fast. We heard some gobbling way up the stream so we decided to see if we could find them. We saw a couple of Toms and got kind of close but they kept going; we were heading towards the pond and Shane spotted one strutting back by the creek so we went after them. We got pretty close to those too but they worked their way up over the hill. We then took a drive to look at some new country and then back to camp. Time to leave for the week; somehow my legs are fine and I don't want to go.

Day 4: Kris takes us to a couple of lookout spots and then we walk a ridge. we saw a hen by herself and set up to call a little. nothing. I decide I need to have some lunch so I sat by an old fire pit and ate while Kris and my dad glassed. We head along the ridge to a good lookout spot and sit for a few. Kris spots a Tom clear up the other side; we watched and it headed the wrong way. We heard something in the brush by us and had some come close but could not see a Tom and they got spooked and left. We dropped down another road and set up; we called for a few but didn't hear anything. We headed out and went back to camp for dinner. In the evening we headed out with Darin and Tonya. We parked the truck walked over the hill and a plane flew over and we heard a gobble. We hurried down the hill and got to a clearing and got set up. Darin called a couple of times and the turkeys were circling around below us; we thought they would come from above. Darin said " get around so you can shoot down hill" I saw an opening in the brush that I would fit in and ran to it. Next thing you know Two red heads appear and then one of them walks off into the brush. Darin makes a little quiet call and the second one comes a little closer. He has his head up perfectly; BOOM!!!! He starts flopping down the hill, Darin pops up and dead sprints to it, I run out of the bushes yelling "Dad; I did it!!!", dad runs up and gives me a big hug, Tonya runs down the hill "Oh my Gosh!" really close to that anyway. High fives, watery eyes, smiles, congratulations, thanks and pictures; yes! Beaming with a heavy load on my back we head to the truck; thankful that it is only a couple of hundred yards. Back to camp. I spend a couple hours in the back of the truck with my turkey soaking it all in and sharing what happened; everyone was excited and great. Wow! My Mom even drove up to congratulate me and give me a big kiss. Thanks Everyone!

Days 5&6: Sleep, eat, play, and even some spotting.

A kid couldn't ask for anything better. Thanks again everyone!

Sorry! I cannot figure out how to get pictures up! Cant beat the one with Tex and Braydon that was already posted though!

Braydon aka Kickin Chickin


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a great appreciation for those who gave freely of their time and experience to help out this year and it sounds like another great year in the books for the UWC Youth Turkey Camp! A huge thanks to the parents of these kids for keeping them involved!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Best two weekends of my life, and $20 well spent on that little bet with Braydon!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Since Braydons Dad is a computer-tard...:mrgreen: I'll post more pics for him.


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Just wanted to thank all the volunteers and guides for this past weekend's Youth Turkey hunt again. What a class act. Aubrey can't stop talking about it. Even tho she didn't get a shot, she thought it was pretty cool having two thom's workin' her at once. As much as I wanted her to get a bird, maybe it's a good thing to not get one the first year out so she understands it's hunting. Thanks again to everyone. Oh, Darin,,,, thanks for the death march. You inspired me to take a long look at myself and make some changes. Next time I won't be draggin' ass! :grin:


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Tex! They are great pics. Happy Hunter and a Happy Dad; not such a smart dad but happy none the less.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

trouthunter1 said:


> Just wanted to thank all the volunteers and guides for this past weekend's Youth Turkey hunt again. What a class act. Aubrey can't stop talking about it. Even tho she didn't get a shot, she thought it was pretty cool having two thom's workin' her at once. As much as I wanted her to get a bird, maybe it's a good thing to not get one the first year out so she understands it's hunting. Thanks again to everyone. Oh, Darin,,,, thanks for the death march. You inspired me to take a long look at myself and make some changes. Next time I won't be draggin' ass! :grin:


Well Dan, I'm glad I could inspire you in some way...:-| Truth be told Dan, I feel really bad that I hiked you guys all over like that. I have a new lease on life after having heart surgery last year and sometimes I cant see past my own nose when it comes to other peoples needs and limitations. I should have been more thoughtful about how I planned your hunt. I am glad that you and your beautiful daughter had a good time. Please come back next year and I'll make it up to the both of you!


----------

